# 2014 Photo of the Year Winner - Majeed Badizadegan!



## runnah (Apr 9, 2015)

Congratulations go out to @Majeed Badizadegan for being the 2014 photo of the year winner.

October - Eye of the Sea by @Majeed Badizadegan


----------



## tirediron (Apr 9, 2015)

Congratulations -  well deserved!


----------



## NancyMoranG (Apr 9, 2015)

Congrats Majeed. You have a lot of great members on your heels!
Was a very tough choice, congrats to all.


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 9, 2015)

Well Done Majeed!


----------



## BrickHouse (Apr 10, 2015)

Love Majeed's stuff!


----------



## binga63 (Apr 11, 2015)

Congrats Majeed


----------



## annamaria (Apr 11, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## BillM (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Warhorse (Apr 11, 2015)

Congrats Majeed.


----------



## Forkie (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## 407370 (Apr 11, 2015)

Yep thats a stunner. 
Pics like this make me think about my no filter policy.


----------



## TwilitLens (Apr 11, 2015)

Spectacular shot. A lot had to come together to make a shot like that work. Well done, Majeed!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Apr 14, 2015)

Wow, guys, I'm truly honored! There were some extremely strong photographs in the crop from last year.

Thanks so much to everyone.


----------



## MSnowy (Apr 14, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## mattpayne11 (Apr 15, 2015)

Congrats Majeed


----------



## snerd (Apr 15, 2015)

Congrats! A well-deserved honor!


----------



## AlanKlein (Apr 15, 2015)

Congratulations.  Well done.


----------

